# Deus Ex Human Revolution Entscheidungen und menschen töten ja oder nein



## CRIM50N (15. November 2012)

*Deus Ex Human Revolution Entscheidungen und menschen töten ja oder nein*

Also ich hab mich dazu entschieden Deus Ex HR durch zu spielen nachdem ich beim letzten mal kurz vor ende erst die zeit und dann die lust nicht mehr hatte, jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl welchen Weg ich beschreiten soll, meine frage lautet wie folgt:

*Hat das töten von Menschen/die Entscheidung es nicht zu tun und dann doch zu töten oder anders herum auswirkungen auf das ende ? *

Gibt es ein "bestes" ende überhaupt ? Also kann ich mit "meiner Frau"/Liebe zusammenleben und alles ist "gut" ? 


Wenn ja was beeinflusst mein Ende eigentlich ? (hab keine Lust das spiel 10 mal durchzuspielen wollte nur mal das "Beste" ende gesehen haben  )


----------



## The_Final (15. November 2012)

Diese Entscheidungen haben keine wirkliche Auswirkung auf die Enden, lediglich Adams Text weicht etwas ab. Welches Ende du siehst, hängt lediglich von einer Entscheidung ganz am Ende des Spiels ab, ähnlich wie im ersten Teil.


----------



## Enisra (15. November 2012)

nja, außer Erfolge bekommt man nichts so vom Spiel als Belohnung, wobei man aber auch wieder sagen muss, dass das Geisterarchivement halt ein ganz anderes Vorgehen erfordert und auf dieser Basis das Spiel verändert, aber jetzt wie bei Silent Hill mehrere Enden gibt es nicht, es reicht halt im Letzten Raum zu speichern


----------



## CRIM50N (15. November 2012)

Echt, also selbst die entscheidung zu töten am anfang fällt nicht wirklich ins ende ein ? Hmmm schade irgendwie, naja danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Enisra (15. November 2012)

die am Anfang fallen nur rein, wenn du das Geistmäßig durchspielen willst und nja, die Gegner in den Bosskämpfen muss man so oder so töten


----------



## CRIM50N (15. November 2012)

joar das hat mich eh schon "verwundert" beim ersten mal, naja da ich nicht nochmal nur schleichen will glaub ich töte ich einfach .... vllt gibts dann nicht immer gleich alarm wenn ich wen im nahkampf von hinten meuchel ...

danke nochmal


----------



## The_Final (16. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> die am Anfang fallen nur rein, wenn du das Geistmäßig durchspielen willst und nja, die Gegner in den Bosskämpfen muss man so oder so töten


 Ich denke, du meinst damit "Pazifist" (Spiel beenden ohne Gegner zu töten), oder? Hier zählen nämlich auch die Gegner am Anfang; beim Leisetreter-Achievement (Spiel beenden ohne Alarm auszulösen) bezweifle ich das irgendwie, denn ich denke nicht, dass es möglich ist, am Anfang durchzukommen ohne bemerkt zu werden.


----------



## Enisra (16. November 2012)

ja, stimmt


----------

